# Hotwire Comparison (Beamshots)



## Chodes (Sep 30, 2008)

A few of my hotwire incans:
Tree is about 30 metres away. Shots done on different days, same
exposure for all shots though.
Light details:

1) Surefire M6: 3 x 17670 LION - Lumens Factory HO-M6R, MN21, WA 1185
2) Osram 64432:5 x AW C LION and 6 x Sony18650V
3) Osram 62138:4 x Sony 18650V
4)Osram 64458:5 x Sony 18650V
5) Osram 64623:LuxLuthor 13 cell 2/3AA pack
6) P7 LED just for the sake of it:That's the brightest of several P7s I have. 
KAI/DX P7 reflector

SMO reflector used in stock Mag head , 2.5 Throwmasters have VLOP reflectors. FM3V-2 has VLOP reflector, Fivemega Gen2 refllector only available in MOP for these bulbs.

Control shot:






















































































Osram 64440 missing - I'll have to add that later.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice shots & always useful. Interesting to see at lower exposure camera settings. Thank you sir! :goodjob:


----------



## brandx (Sep 30, 2008)

Having seen the output of WA1185 from a SF head, a couple of those Osrams are very impressive. How would you describe output from comparable reflector heads, i.e. if all bulbs were compared in same head and adjusted to focal point?


----------



## Chodes (Oct 1, 2008)

brandx said:


> Having seen the output of WA1185 from a SF head, a couple of those Osrams are very impressive. How would you describe output from comparable reflector heads, i.e. if all bulbs were compared in same head and adjusted to focal point?



I'm still "compiling" all this info , but different bulbs produce quite different results. Filament style and shape variations are responsible I assume.

I like the 64440 beam shape (it's Axial filament I think) and is pretty good with stock mag head. The 62138 is dirtier with the stock mag head , 2.5 throwmaster smooths it out well and increases the hot spot.

The 64432 is probably the "floodiest" of all these bulbs.
Good reason for using the larger head is to provide more metal to absorb the heat of these big bulbs.

Once I work out what bulb/cell combinations will work with decent bulb life I'll concentrate more on bulb/reflector/head combinations.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Oct 1, 2008)

were is no 5......623


----------



## Chodes (Oct 2, 2008)

New pics added - the 64623 is there.

Wall shots would be better for comparing heads and reflectors, but I've started now...


----------



## Chodes (Oct 15, 2008)

Updated - starting to add Fivemega 3inch head comparisons:
Check pics 6,7,8 - really shows the difference between heads.
I have some of the new Fivemega Gen2 reflectors - MOP only for the big bulbs, so I'll do some shots with those too.


----------



## maxspeeds (Aug 25, 2009)

Bump for an awesome thread, Chodes! Great bulb and reflector varieties. But most of all, awesome beamshots 

Any beamshots on the 64440 IRC 50W?


----------



## lolzertank (Aug 26, 2009)

:wow: Anyone have any idea for the lux numbers of the 64623 with stock Mag head? The P7 is totally outclassed.


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 26, 2009)

Those 5 sony cells don't seem to push the 64458 into it's best screaming output range.


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 26, 2009)

lolzertank said:


> :wow: Anyone have any idea for the lux numbers of the 64623 with stock Mag head?


Yes. Can you tell me about the batteries are you running?


----------



## Chodes (Aug 27, 2009)

64440 shots - I will do some soon.

The 64458 is not being pushed that hard. About 17v vbulb. ( I measured 17.2v-16.8v over a 30 second run)
A 5 x IMR26500 64458 comparo should show some obvious difference and that's on my "to do" list.

I don't get too hung up on output numbers. My 64623 beamshots are using a 15.6v NiMh pack an AW sofstarter.


----------

